# 771 Searching for Signal - Issue



## Lurch1080i (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, 

I know there have been a alot of these threads. Sorry, I am just trying to find an answer myself. 

Well I upgraded 6 months ago, received the HR20-700 worked great, around a week ago was recieving the signals to confirm ready for NEW HD Channels. I have the BBC on both (correctly installed). When NEW channels were released I only was getting (11) of the NEW (21) Channels. Now on the 11 I get the "Searching for Sat....771" error. At first I remember that the installer left behind a Multi-Switch. So I went and got that out of the garage, I noticed it was the Zenwell WB68, I knew from the requirements that it needed to be installed. Now this was after the Channels were release so I suspected that was the problem.

Soooo, I installed the Zenwell, still no fix. Tried Reboots, swapped BBCs (just the two I have on) with each other. No difference. When I do a Sat Signal test on 103b
I get 85s on just the even numbers NOT the odd numbers, wether it is Tuner 1 or 2.

I run through the System Test procedure and I get Tuner1 Ok, aquired 98% and Tuner2 OK,aquired 97%.

Now when I go through the Dish Setup, Dish Type: 5lnb, ....to the end I get these readings when done confirming:
Tuner1 OK
Tuner2 OK
Sat 101 OK
Sat110 OK
Sat119 Failed
Sat99b Failed
Sat103a OK
Sat103b Failed 

And error summary says: -Your dish type is set to 5 LNB Multi-Sat, but the recorder detected three satallites. 

Thats it, if anyone can give me any suggetions...thanks in advanced. And the only thing that I havent checked is the physical connections on the roof yet.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

From what I've read, seems like most of the 1/2 transponders working people end up with new LNBs.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

To the OP:

How many receivers do you have total?
If it's less than 5 tuners total, you do not need the Zinwell WB68 in the system.

What models are they?

How many cables come from your dish?


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a bad LNB.


----------



## Lurch1080i (Sep 23, 2007)

Smuuth,

I have (1) HR20-700, (1) D10-200, and (1) Samsung H10 (old HD receiver) all hooked up. (4) cables from my Dish into multi-switch


----------



## sylvanir (Sep 14, 2007)

Lurch1080i said:


> Smuuth,
> 
> I have (1) HR20-700, (1) D10-200, and (1) Samsung H10 (old HD receiver) all hooked up. (4) cables from my Dish into multi-switch


Then the multiswitch would be unneccessary - you should have four cable runs coming from the dish, one to the D10, one to the H10, and two to the HR20.

The only reason to install a multiswith at this point would be if you were planning on expanding or upgrading the non DVR's to DVR's


----------



## Lurch1080i (Sep 23, 2007)

I plan to add one other D10 so I will eventually need to use the Multi-Switch right? Does it matter what cables I use to go directly to the HR20?


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

loss of power to the lnb's is another common reason even/odd issue is popping up. I've found my evens don't work unless i hit an odd first (starzwhd then starzehd). one of the threads mentions getting a WB616 since its powered, or a signal locker: http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=HRPID1422 I'll probably try the signal locker myself, hope it works.

mods: i'd LOVE to see a master even/odd thread, these new threads about the same thing keep popping up and its getting hard to track


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah you would need a switch then.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

kaz said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=HRPID1422 I'll probably try the signal locker myself, hope it works.


Just spoke w/ a Sonora tech, said they've seen this happening alot and the signal locker would definitely help in any configuration... cascaded, daisychained (ie. a one sided cascade that wastes ports), or direct.

DTV CSR replies on this have ranged from:

Bad D modulator ("you can hire a private technician" was the quote. Excuse me, on a leased box? NO.) --Brandon C 401102
Bad BBC (even though 480/481 test ok) --Allan M 100166852
Bad cable run (even though 480/481 test ok, and all but 103b dont have issues) -Chris F 400604
Bad LNB (plausible, but seeing this started happening when the unit had to energize another LNB.. doubt it) --Brandon C 401102
Wrong equipment type (they never read the whole email, assumed I spoke about my HR10, not my HR20) --Allan M 100166852 --Amanda B 400514
Bad WB68 (my initial email was to get a WB616 sent to me, again they dont read) Brandon C 401102
Line of sight (yea, since everything else works golden) -Chris F 400604
Not once was i asked which rev BBC I had (I have rev3's)

Sorry for the rant, had to put names and id's to show the range of inconsistency and stupidity.

I just ordered the signal locker, I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## Jagg (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the same exact problem. 771 on Tuner 1. Happens alot. I just had this installed last week. My 'splitter' thing is outside in a box, so i don't know if that is the problem. I have the H20, 2 boxes and 1 D*Tivo hooked up (4 total).

Should i even try calling D*?? Sounds they won't have any clue


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

you might wanna take a look at this and try it out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99528#4


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

Got my Sonora HRPID1422 in. put it inline. I no longer see 771's (granted its only been 30 mins), however my evens on 103b are in the 70's while my odds are in the 80's. I might have a malfunctioning lnb or misaligned dish after all


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

kaz said:


> Got my Sonora HRPID1422 in. put it inline. I no longer see 771's (granted its only been 30 mins), however my evens on 103b are in the 70's while my odds are in the 80's. I might have a malfunctioning lnb or misaligned dish after all


is your sonora still working???


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

mburns said:


> is your sonora still working???


very nicely, thanks


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

kaz said:


> very nicely, thanks


allright then i'm going to order one


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Same issue for me: 771 on sat 1. I've installed a Sonora, but that didn't fix my 771 problem. 

I've also swapped out the Zinwell WB68 with a new one, tested without the Zinwell, swapped out BBCs with new ones, switched cables between the tuners, did a 'reset everything' on the HR20, checked all the connectors/wire ends (dish was installed in January with new Belden coax with compression ends), made sure the dish was grounded properly. The problem persists.

It occurs at random. When it does occur, if I run a system test, it shows tuner 1 at zero, but when I exit the test, suddenly the problem goes away. If I then rerun the test, tuner 1 and 2 now both show they're fine OK. I can return to programming and continue to switch channels for some time, but eventually, the problem returns.

When the problem is not occurring, my sat reception is always in the 90s, with a number of 100s, on both tuners. When the problem is occurring, tuner 1 shows zeros on 103, but if I quickly jump back to live TV, the 771 is gone. Quickly retesting both tuners again, and they both again show 90s with a number of 100s.

The only time the problem is annoying is when I've set the HR20 to simultaneously record two different shows. Sometimes, both record. But often, 1 is an unplayable blank recording, due to a 771 error on tuner 1. In the past 3 weeks, I've lost 6 recordings to this problem. Fortunately, they've been available via iTunes. But I have to laugh when my family crowds around the MacBook to watch TV, while the expensive plasma and LCD sit dark.

I'm not sure what to think. I'd guess a bad LNB or a tuner that's going out on the HR20? But with various other reports of folks experiencing the same problem, starting around the same time frame a month or two ago, I have to wonder if it's a software problem? Next step: Call DTV, since I pay for the monthly maintenance fee. We'll see how it goes. Am worried about getting a stream of refurb HR20 that don't cure the problem (and now restart my 2-year commitment).


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

One more quick point of reference... and an argument for it being software related... I have an HR20 that is doing the same thing... random 771 errors... BUT this only started following the last national release software update... last week. Prior to that, I never saw the issue. LNB or software... my experience points to software. Thanks


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

software can control voltage controls (if the hardware is made that way). Also, you rebooted your unit, this makes the lnb's lose power then get t back. you basically rebooted the LNB's as well. reboots arnt always good... so its not as cut n dry as it appears.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

I had the 771 searching issue yesterday for the first time. Checking signal strength, tuner 1 showed all zero's while tuner 2 was fine. I checked the connections and everything seemed fine. I restarted the receiver and everything worked. Just the day before when trying to watch a recording of House the program was skipping forward and the video and audio became increasingly out of sync. A restart fixed that problem also. 2 restarts in 2 days. Not a good trend.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

dhaakenson said:


> Same issue for me: 771 on sat 1. I've installed a Sonora, but that didn't fix my 771 problem......I've also.....
> 
> ......I'm not sure what to think. I'd guess a bad LNB or a tuner that's going out on the HR20? But with various other reports of folks experiencing the same problem, starting around the same time frame a month or two ago, I have to wonder if it's a software problem? Next step: Call DTV, since I pay for the monthly maintenance fee. We'll see how it goes. Am worried about getting a stream of refurb HR20 that don't cure the problem (and now restart my 2-year commitment).


You've certainly done a comprehensive troubleshooting job narrowing your problem down to the LNB or The HR20. I certainly agree with the "string of refurbs" comment, and since LNB's and even whole AT-9's (if that what you have) are so easily replaced, I'd think that would be the next step. Your LNB could have an intermittently bad internal multi-switch that even the Sonora can't "lock" 100% of the time. It may well be software, but I'd eliminate _all_ possible hardware issues before I let go of my receiver, since whatever receiver they send you will wind up running the same software.

Your next problem is how to get a truck roll on your dish. I'm sure you know what not to say.....


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

i think it could be software update can we get someone to look at it?


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

If it were a downloaded glitch in the software, I think that it would be all over this forum.

If you think that you have a software glitch, force download the latest national release. Instructions below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81728&highlight=forced+download


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> Your next problem is how to get a truck roll on your dish. I'm sure you know what not to say.....


lie about signal levels and request a dish realign. request the tech rolls w/ a new dish just in case since you used to have higher levels. not so much a lie.... but facts "shaped" so their narrow CSR minds can comprehend.


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

so is there a clear fix for this or are we just f'd


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

theres many things you can try before calling D* or giving up, look at this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103228


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

o'm not sure as somesay it work somesay not


----------



## bradaz2488 (Oct 30, 2007)

All,

I’m looking for some help here. I'm not a Satellite guru so I need some hand holding. I have read some of the “Searching 771” posts and I’m not clear what my next steps are. Here is my story. In Nov’06 I upgraded 2 of my three boxes to the HR20 and HR10 and got the bigger HD dish w/ 5 LNB’s. About 2 month ago I started getting the “Searching 771” issue. The problem was erratic and would mainly affect the non-HD local channels and some of the other channels. It was more of an annoyance at first but now has become a real pain in the ass and I’m getting very frustrated. I lose my local non-HD channels + misc. other channels almost everyday between 4pm and 6pm (Gilbert, Arizona time). When the “771” problem occurs it is on all three of my boxes on the same channels. I have a HR20, HR10 and GCEB0A (old). I’m thankful I still get the HD local channels on the HR20 so I have not missed any of the new fall programs, but I’m SOL on the other two boxes. The “771” issue does not appear to affect any of the old or new HD channels that they have been adding to the line-up recently. I did have a Tech come out a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately the time he came out it was not acting up (imagine that). There were a couple of channels with the “771” issue, but he claimed it was due to them (DirecTV) adding all of these new HD channels to the line-up and it should go away after a few weeks. He did swap out the switch box but it made no difference. He checked my signal strength (~95%) on all three boxes and he claimed that all of the equipment (boxes, disk and LNB) all look good. Well here we are now a few weeks later and the problem continues and is occurring almost like clock work. I can count on loosing all of my local non-HD channels every night after 6pm. DirecTV is no help. All they want to do is to continue to send people out before 6pm before the problem occurs. You guys are my last hope. I’m getting very close to cancel DirecTV and go to cable….

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

raven56706 said:


> so is there a clear fix for this or are we just f'd


If you have the AT9 dish the clear fix for many of us (including me) has been D* replacing it with a Slimline.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

It could be a multitude of things. The post I made 2 posts above yours has a link to a thread w/ a list of threads. People have found various things from rusting connectors, heat, etc can cause the issue. You should probably read through a few and make a list of things and check each of them off. When you narrow it down to a couple things, call the tech or directv with your findings. One thing that came to mind... at 6pm, are all your dvr's beginning to record for the night? maybe you have a power issue which comes with actual use. Also, cables degrade over time, they may look nice and shiney on the jacket, btu inside they can corrode. 

If this was happening to me I'd eliminate that multiswitch and goto only 2 DVR's and see if that helps it, for testing purposes. if it does that second switch you got is bad as well. if it doesnt, its probably the cables, the connectors on the cables, or the LNB's themselves.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

KCCardsfan said:


> If you have the AT9 dish the clear fix for many of us (including me) has been D* replacing it with a Slimline.


Its not that "clear" not all AT9's are bad.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

kaz said:


> Its not that "clear" not all AT9's are bad.


Good point, didn't mean to imply all AT9's are bad, just that several have had lnb problems, and since D* doesn't supply AT9 lnb's anymore they replace the dish with a Slimline instead. With the 4-port built-in multiswitch in the 103b lnb not sure if it was the switch or the lnb.


----------

